# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Quảng Bình - Du lich Quang Binh

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Quảng Bình - du lich Quang Binh*

Cách Đà Nẵng gần 300km về phía bắc, Quảng Bình là điểm giao thoa hội tụ của nhiều luồng văn hoá, đồng thời là chiến trường ác liệt trong hai cuộc kháng chiến bảo vệ Tổ quốc nên ngày nay còn lưu giữ được nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá của nhiều thời đại khác nhau.



Trời xanh cát  trắng Nhât Lệ

Quảng Bình mang nét đặc trưng của khu vực Bắc Trung bộ, là địa phương có nhiều dân tộc cư trú nên truyền thống văn hoá khá phong phú, kho tàng văn hoá văn nghệ dân gian đa dạng.



Cảnh đẹp như tranh vẽ của Phong Nha-Kẻ Bàng

*Đi lại*

Xe ô-tô hay tàu hỏa là lựa chọn tốt dù bạn đi từ Hà Nội hay Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể chọn chuyến xe open tour của các hãng Sinh Café, Hưng Thành…hay các nhà xe chuyên tuyến Hà Nội- Quảng Bình xuất phát lúc 18 giờ, bạn sẽ đến Đồng Hới (Quảng Bình) lúc 4 giờ sáng hôm sau. Nếu từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, chọn xe open tour xuất phát vào giờ đó, bạn sẽ tới Đồng Hới lúc 22 giờ. Các khách sạn tại Đồng Hới đều đóng cửa khá sớm, nên nếu chọn xe tour, bạn nên đặt trước  khách sạn và hẹn giờ đến.


Nếu chọn tàu hỏa, nên đặt chỗ trên các chuyến tàu Thống Nhất như S3 (chạy từ Hà Nội lúc 23g) và S6 (chạy từ Sài Gòn lúc 12g20) để có mặt ở Đồng Hới trong khoảng từ 7-10 giờ sáng hôm sau.

>> *Kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Bình*

----------


## thietht

Rừng gáo

Đèo ngang - Hoành Sơn Quan

Đền thờ Liễu Hạnh công chúa 

Quảng Bình Quan

Động Tiên Sơn

Bình yên chèo kayak suối Nước Moọc

Ngọn núi linh thiêng ở xứ Quảng

Lũy Đào Duy Từ

Ngỡ ngàng trước Hang Én hùng vĩ 

Bãi tắm Đá Nhảy 

Hang Minh Cầm

Hồ Bàu Tró

Vườn Quốc Gia Phong Nha Kẻ Bàng 

Kỳ ảo động Thiên Đường

Đồng Hới - thành phố bên sông 

Khu du lịch suối nước khoáng nóng Bang

Thác Khe Mưa - nàng tiên ngủ trong rừng 

Dạo chơi trên sông Son

Khe Ry (Quảng Bình) - Hang động nước dài nhất châu Á

Khám phá thiên nhiên Thung lũng Sinh Tồn - Hang Thủy Cung

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Luxe (55 Đường Trương Pháp, Tp. Đồng Hới)

Khách sạn Tân Bình

Nhà hàng Hải Yến (Bãi Tắm Quang Phú - TP. Đồng Hới)

Khách Sạn Ban Mai (3 sao)

Khách sạn Cosevco Nhật Lệ

Khách Sạn Sài Gòn Quảng Bình (4 sao)

Khách Sạn Công Đoàn Nhật Lệ (2 sao) - Trương Pháp, P.Hải Thành, Tp.Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Nam Thành (Đường Hương Giang, Cạnh cầu dài, TP. Đồng Hới)

Nhà Hàng Bia Tiệp (Số 40 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh – TP Đồng Hới )

Nhà hàng Anh Đào

Nhà hàng Chang Chang

----------


## thietht

Bánh xèo gạo lứt và bánh canh Ba Đồn 

Chắt Chắt - Đặc sản sông Gianh

Bánh khoái Quảng Bình

Cá mực nấu canh chua

Sò huyết Tiến Vua

Những món ăn nên thưởng thức khi đi du lịch Quảng Bình

Đẻn Biển 

Bánh Lọc Bột Sắn Tôm Sông

----------


## thietht

Hang Sơn Đoòng kỳ bí ở Quảng Bình 

Vẻ đẹp quê hương Quảng Bình

Cảnh đẹp Quảng Bình

Quảng Bình quê ta ơi!

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Quảng Bình - tour du lich Quang Binh được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Tour Quảng Bình - Ngã Ba Đồng Lộc - Hang Tám TNXP - QB (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.320.000 VND/khách 

Tour du lịch Quảng Bình đặc sắc (04 ngày/ 03 đêm) - Giá 3.658.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Quảng Bình (Nghĩa trang Trường Sơn - Thành Cổ Quảng Trị - địa đọa Vĩnh Mốc - Cửa Tùng) (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá 3.990.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Động Thiên Trường - Hà Nội (1 Ngày) - Giá 2.400.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Quảng Bình (SÔNG CHÀY HANG TỐI - SUỐI NƯỚC MOỌC – ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG) - Hà Nội (2N/1Đ) - Giá 1.645.000 VNĐ/khách

Tour khám phá Quảng Bình - Nghỉ dưỡng tại Sunspa Resort (3N/2Đ) - Giá 3,990,000 VNĐ/khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Bình

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Quảng Bình

----------

